# Ote can't get a break - BAD news!



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Last night Ote was home with my boyfriend & one of our roommates. Me and our other roommate went out to get some water ice because it was such a pretty night. I thought about bringing Ote but she was having fun playing with the other pups. Anyway, we were gone for about 15 minutes, and when I walked in the door my boyfriend said, "Something happened to Ote and she wasn't breathing, but she's alright now." Of course, I freaked out. She was with our roommate cuddling, but when she went to run to me I saw her foaming from the mouth & she was VERY wobbly. Turns out, she had run head first into a table leg and knocked herself out for "what seemed like an eternity." My boyfriend saw that she wasn't breathing and gave her CPR - not properly I'm sure, but enough to get her conscious. At this point, I was about to have a heart attack. Her wobbliness just kept getting worse & I decided to take her to the emergency vet. Good thing I did - turns out her brain was swelling. It was a tough decision whether to take her home or keep her there, but once the vet said that chances were "slim" if I took her home - I knew she needed to stay regardless of whether I was clearing out my entire savings/checking accounts or not. She ended up staying the night in an oxygen chamber, with lots of fluids & a shot to reduce the swelling. They released her this morning, and she is still a bit wobbly and "off." She keeps staring into space & bobbing her head. I also noticed that her back legs seem to give out and she isn't able to control them as well as the front. She is very alert and responsive though. Vet's orders were to keep her away from the other dogs, limit walking/jumping/running for a week. I will abide by these rules for longer just to be safe. Also to re-check with regular veterinarian within 2-4 days....we have an appointment Friday. I am hoping that she makes a full recovery but I'm not quite sure what is going to happen. Prayers and good thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness, Aly, I am so sorry. You and Ote have been through so much. What a terrible accident. Thank goodness you got her to the vet! I'm glad that she is doing better and will definitely be thinking healing thoughts for Ote. Poor baby girl. That's literally one of my worst nightmares. 

Hugs to you and Ote. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How awful and how terrifying for you! So sorry! Doesn't she have liver problems? That may be contributing. Have them do a bile acid test or whatever they suggest and thoroughly check out her liver. Is she on steroids for the brain swelling?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh wow. I cannot even imagine what you went through and are going through.
I am so glad your boyfriend and you were both thinking on you feet and got Ote help she needed.
Sending hugs for you both and healing thoughts to Ote.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about this I hope everything turns out okay. We're sending prayers your way! <3


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. I hope that she recovers quickly and my thoughts are with you. Unbelievable how quickly something can happen. She's so lucky to have an owner who cares about her so much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no! I have no words!  just want you to know that I am so sorry for you!


----------



## pixidust4208 (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh my, I feel so bad for you and Ote. I can't imagine what it must be like for you. I'll send healing thoughts your way.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Omg , that is so scarry !!! i'm very sorry you and your baby girl had to go thru all this. i'll be thinking about little Ote and hoping she makes a full recovery. love and hugs from me and my girls


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet Ote, may you and your mom feel the healing thoughts being sent your way. Keep us posted how she is doing!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for Ote and you!!! I will certainly be remembering her, and praying for her to continue to improve.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this! I know how scary it is to have an emergency situation with you baby. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  Bless her lil heart. I hope she recovers soon. Sending healing thoughts. xxx


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

OH! Poor little Ote! Sending strength for you and healing thoughts for Ote, and hugs for you both! Get better soon Ote!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping you and Ote in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh my! That is terrible, I'm so sorry for you both! But I'm glad you got her into the vet ASAP, some people would have just waited and it may have been too late! Praying she has a full and fast recovery! Please keep us posted!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMGoodness......... poor lil' Ote........ please give her a puppy pat from us....... Hope she get better.........


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She probably has a concussion. Just watch her, and please confine her so that she doesn't play too roughly, or run around too much. She needs to rest. IF she gets worse, please get to the vet. Did they give you any meds for the brain swelling?


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Omg, poor baby and poor you. How scary. I've only had a chihuahua in my life for a mere 10 months, but already I'm amazed at how invincible they think they are, but how tough they really are.
Sending you hugs x


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

OH, awful, prayers coming her way, keep us up to date on her.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I read this on FB, I hope she is doing better 
I am curious do you think there was a chance that one of the larger dogs hurt her? or maybe someone tripped on her or kicked her accidentily? it seems strange she was not breathing, that was the part you didn't post on FB


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh my god, Aly. I'm so sorry this happened. Poor, sweetheart Ote. I can't even imagine being in your shoes in that situation. I would have lost it. I will spend each day hoping for a fast and full recovery. My heart goes out to both of you.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers from Barney and me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

How is that sweet girl doing? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> How awful and how terrifying for you! So sorry! Doesn't she have liver problems? That may be contributing. Have them do a bile acid test or whatever they suggest and thoroughly check out her liver. Is she on steroids for the brain swelling?


She does have liver issues. I made the emergency vet very aware of that, because I didn't want them giving her any medication that could do further damage. She asked a lot about diet changes, etc. She did do some type of testing for the liver (it wasn't a bile acid test, but something similar that could get results quickly since it was an emergency situation) and those came back normal. She has an appointment today at her regular vet. I had just spoken with them about a week ago regarding her liver and they wanted her to be on medication for one more month & then go ahead and do another bile acid test. Not sure if this situation will cause them to speed up that test or not. We will see. She is not on steroids for the swelling, but did receive a shot of Mitterol while she was hospitalized to reduce the swelling.



susan davis said:


> She probably has a concussion. Just watch her, and please confine her so that she doesn't play too roughly, or run around too much. She needs to rest. IF she gets worse, please get to the vet. Did they give you any meds for the brain swelling?


I've been waking her up every 2-3 hours in case of concussion. She's been confined to our room, and we have blankets/pillows around every hard corner that is on her level! No playing with the other dogs for 7 days according to the vet, but I am definitely going to stick to that for longer. A month or so. I'm going to be even more cautious than I was before with her. She is doing better, but definitely not recovered yet. I know it will take a while. They did not give medication to take home for the swelling, but our regular veterinarian who we are seeing today most likely will. We will probably be doing x-rays today also to see if there is a fracture to the skull. 



KittyD said:


> I read this on FB, I hope she is doing better
> I am curious do you think there was a chance that one of the larger dogs hurt her? or maybe someone tripped on her or kicked her accidentily? it seems strange she was not breathing, that was the part you didn't post on FB


She is doing better, but definitely not a full recovery yet. I was not home at the time the accident happened, but my boyfriend witnessed it all. The other dogs (a Jug & a dachshund) were both in their crate at the time and he was standing in the hall when he saw it. He didn't tell me that she stopped breathing at one point until later on that night - I don't know if he didn't want to scare me, or if he was unsure. But our other roommate witnessed him doing CPR (or attempting to I should say) on her, so I know he was really scared for her life. He said he constantly felt a heartbeat but saw no chest movement and felt no breath. Ugh! I hate thinking about that!!



KrystalLeigh said:


> How is that sweet girl doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is doing better, somewhat. She is still very off balance and not steady on her feet. She is eating and drinking well, which is a good sign. Her head bobbing has mostly gone away. I'm anxious to hear what the vet has to say.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for keeping us informed. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope the vet visit today is good news.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Keep us posted on your vet visit! Thinking of you!!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Just got back from the vet with Ote. She is recovering well. They suggest 2 months of low stimulation - no playing with other dogs, running, jumping, or anything like that. They suspect she may have permanent neurological damage and suggest going to UPenn for an MRI and consult. Out of my budget, but I'm going to see if I can make it possible. They don't suspect that this has to do with her liver. Due to the degree of the injury, seizures may occur in the future and medication may be necessary...but we're crossing our fingers that is not necessary. It will be a long, slow recovery BUT she's recovering and that's all that matters.


----------



## louie (Mar 28, 2013)

glad to hear she is doing better


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

My heart goes out to you both...I wish her a safe & calm recovery <3


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh brother, TWO months? What a pain! I'll bet that this little girl will not need a consult, that after you're good care/good food etc that she'll heal up just fine. A head injury takes lots of time to heal. I'd wait a month before I decided to get the consult, myself.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Speedy recovery little one. You will be in my prayers.

Hugs Regina


----------

